# What is He?



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I change my mind every week so let's vote. The voting thing is below the pictures.

I'm including pictures from different angles, actions, etc. He weighs 56 to 60 pounds and stands 24 inches at the shoulder. 

With Wolfie, a 6 mo gsd puppy:


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL. I tend to do the same with Risa, flip-flopping, except I don't have any clue what she is.

I think it's really tough to tell with Rafi. When I first met him, I thought GSD/Mal x. But when I was out with him again, he looked so Bel Mal. So I really don't know. Both breeds share a lot of similarities makes it hard to distinguish.

He's a handsome boy that's for sure!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Belg Mal/GSD mix is what I first thought. In any case, a very beautiful dog!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you considered one of those mail in dna tests to identify the exact breed he is? I voted GSD x malinois mix because thats what he looks like to me, but i have no experience with mali's so i really dont know. Not too sure how important it is to you, but if its something thats on your mind, i dont think the tests are too expensive.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I chose the mal/GSD cross as well, but I don't know. He could be a small shepherd or he may be crossed with other stuff. I absolutely LOVE the photo with the eyes going after the ball. I think that ball drive is what made me go with the mal cross, not that sheps don't have it, but....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If his muzzle was more pointed, I'd say Mal. Since it isn't, I'd guess X. 

WDJ had a recent article about the DNA tests -- conclusion seems to be not worth it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Mal, Akita and GSD.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadMal, Akita and GSD.


He is TINY!!!! His head his narrower than a gsd and he is very slight. Definitely not an iota of Akita in him in temperament or looks.


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

I vote for mal/gsd based on the tail and thicker coat?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

People who know or have mals stop me and ask me if he's a mal. Once someone even followed me in their car and said they had one at home (bought from a breeder) who looked just like him. 

The reason that I waffle is b/c his face is a bit broader than most mals I've seen. But his personality is very mal. His focus is amazing and he's got drive out the wazoo. He does have an off switch though so that's another reason I think there might be gsd in there. Of course he could be 3/4 mal and 1/4 gsd, who knows? The area where he was found has a lot of mal breeders and I do see gsd x mals coming out of there too.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

His head is what makes me think he's part GSD, it's just too broad and his nose isn't not pointy enough IMO.

Then I saw this guy









different coloring but very similar head shape.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Does he act crazy like a mal?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinDoes he act crazy like a mal?


As you can see from the pictures he is very into a ball, tugs, etc. He's also extremely athletic (see below). He was crazy when I got him but does fine as long as I spend 2 to 3 hours exercising, training and playing with him. He settles well in the house and has been amazingly easy to train with positive reinforcement.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I had to go with Mal/GSD. He is beautiful whatever he is!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with the mal/gsd mix but we all know there are many BYB so who knows. Regardless I know you adore him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom Regardless I know you adore him.


Well that is not up for consideration.







He is, without doubt, a wonderful dog.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

His build and face and everything scream Mal to me..I like the 3/4 mal 1/4 GSD idea. Either way he's a very handsome dog.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ruth, I checked off Mal/GSD cross, but..... my heart says Malinois.

I checked "cross" only because his pasterns are not so tiny and super-upright, his head not so narrow with close-set eyes as most purebred Mals, but......

I used to live in Maastricht, The Netherlands. (Belgium's border was a 10 minute walk after dinner)There is a type of Malinois in Europe that we see all the time on farms, in town, in yards. It is NOT the type of Malinois we see at dogsport venues!! This is a sturdier dog. While way more active/alert than a GSD, they are not insanely obsessed/hyper like many of the Mals in dogsport who are like electrons bouncing off walls. The NL's countryside's Malinois look refined but not as twiggy, are less ultra-intense, are calmer, can THINk before acting (although again, more alert and active than a GSD). These dogs are outdoors watching the farmwife collect eggs and feed chickens, round up sheep or goats, separate a portion of a flock for milking or shearing, go to town with their owner to wait in the doorway of the pub or smokeshop, and return to the farm to supervise gardens being planted and dug, greenhouses being erected, etc.

Rafi has that Old World look to me. But because he was found in USA, my guess is gonna hafta be GSD x Malinois cross.

He still just reminds me of the Malinois I knew out on farms near M'stricht, NL.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

So Mals come in the "East Block Type" too? Kind of like the lines that go back to the Czech/DDR GSD where they are more serious and structurally "thicker". Interesting!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

OBTW I voted for Mal because I have seen Mals "just like him" look wise but a tad more bouncy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqSo Mals come in the "East Block Type" too? Kind of like the lines that go back to the Czech/DDR GSD where they are more serious and structurally "thicker". Interesting!


What do you think, Ruq? You've met him. 

And I have found pictures on the net of pb mals that look exactly like Rafi.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Look at these pictures--there is a lot of variation in the breed!:










This guy's tail and coat texture looks exactly like Rafi's


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqOBTW I voted for Mal because I have seen Mals "just like him" look wise but a tad more bouncy.


He has been much more subdued since Chama died. That and the heat has made him a pretty mellow boy!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Heat can do that to everyone.... well except Jethro.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I voted "other" but am now re-thinking my vote. At first I thought that he only looked mal because of the coloring, especially the face. But, a mix could produce that color with a black mask so I though GSD/? cross. Now that I go over the pictures, the second one where he's "smiling" you can see the thin jaw which isn't evident from the side. I think his muzzle is a bit heavier but his jaw looks narrow and then widens at the back. So, my vote now changes to GSD/Mali.

Whatever he is, he sure is handsome!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

That's a Mal. That's my guess. I have seen such a wide range of malinois appearance. I guess that's what you get when you breed for function over form. I don't think very many Malinois breeders care what their dogs look like when prancing in a circle.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Malinut!!!!! Pure malinut!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

voted malinois....malinois's come in so many different shapes sizes and colors its not even funny. especially if you get into the KNPV lines.

look at this malinois, if i didnt tell you any different you would thingk it was a mix also


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDThat's a Mal. That's my guess. I have seen such a wide range of malinois appearance. I guess that's what you get when you breed for function over form. I don't think very many Malinois breeders care what their dogs look like when prancing in a circle.


BINGO!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks a lot like a mal to me- not that I am an expert by any means. Maybe do a DNA test to solve the mystery. I did one on both my dogs and at least one of them was spot on.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought Mal too but then the pic of him standing (from the side) and his back slopes like a GSD (Mals have a straight back) so I would say Mal/GSD mix.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I voted Mal too.


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

I checked Mal. Males are suppose to be noticeably masculine according to breed standard, like the GSD's are. And some breeders have a preference to size, head, lines etc. You can get import lines for mals just like GSDs. It's America, there is such a huge variety (even within a breed) that allows for the minipulation of physical features. Just google Malinois and look at what there is from one to the next.
He may be a mix, but from personality to physical appearance- he looks all mal to me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I voted Mal GSD cross, cause of his head, but seeing the other mal pics make me second guess. Whatever he is Rafi is darling!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

A gorgeous mix of canine.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've solved the mystery. He's a malaroo!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

ROFL!!!!!!!!





















Cutest bouncin' bunz EVAAARR!!







Malaroo indeed!! LOL!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's probably similar to the puppies I went to took at in Tennessee. Mostly Malinois with some GSD. Just from his build and the butt end, I got to say he's got GSD in him. 

Sorry, to be so late to the party, again.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackPuppyHe's probably similar to the puppies I went to took at in Tennessee. Mostly Malinois with some GSD. Just from his build and the butt end, I got to say he's got GSD in him.
> 
> Sorry, to be so late to the party, again.


Are you saying that Rafi has a fat gsd butt???


----------

